# Pinning tenons



## WillemJM (Aug 18, 2011)

I have never pinned mortise and tenon joints and have never had one fail.

My father was the teacher lost him some time ago, but he believed in pinning all his joints and believed that the pins had to show as it added value to the piece.

I'm building 6 chairs with some pretty figured maple, they are high end. Would you pin the tenons or not?


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

I only pin an M/T joint when; I want to allow for wood movement, as on a breadboard end, or if aesthetically required.

IMO, the best strength comes from a well fitted, glued joint.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

WillemJM said:


> Would you pin the tenons or not?


My answer is another question.

What does the client want?

Pinned tenons seem to be a characteristic of mission or craftsman (a.k.a. Stickley) furniture. I've done it on drawer boxes and bread board joints. Paraphrasing the mantra of the 60's and 70's, "If it looks good, do it".

There is an old adage in woodworking, "If you can't hide it, call attention to it."


----------

